# Hi



## George Joseph (Feb 16, 2008)

Can anyone out there help me to find agents in UAE/Dubai recruiting for Singapore jobs. Also if anyone from Food safety / Food Quality control field please give me some hints on jobs in singapore.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Try posting in the Dubai forum, since people there might know more about Dubai recruiters. Use a descriptive title, not just 'Hi!' so someone who has information will notice your post. Give some information about your nationality, education, and experience.


----------

